
Why Why Functional Programming Matters Matters - pg
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/03/why-why-functional-programming-matters.html
======
far33d
The best C hacker I've ever met (probably the best programmer, period) swears
by Haskell and functional programming. So does the second best.

In my time here at my full-time job I've mentored a lot of kids straight out
of school. So often I hear things like "I can't wait to start programming in a
real language with pointers" after they've been doing support scripting in
python or tcl or whatever. Unfortunately, people like to feel like they are
controlling the computer.. because they want to show how well they know how it
works. They love the HOW of programming, because it makes them feel smart.

But Great Programmers want to solve problems quickly. They want to do what
first, how later.

------
notabel
This article made me smile. Perhaps more importantly, it made me reread WhyFP,
and the pastiche WhyHaskell. I'm a member of the choir, of course, but it's
often good to read over a classic text to glean fresh understanding, and
perhaps most importantly to see how "timeless wisdom" applies to your current
adventures. (It's for that reason that I'm rereading The Mythical Man-Month.)

~~~
raganwald
Thank you.

------
jamongkad
Ahh SOC what's a Java monkey to do?

